# Paint codes



## dm567 (Nov 29, 2011)

I want to repaint my red corvette and my black phantom.

I will be using automotive paint.  Does anyone have the paint codes/formulas for Schwinn?

Or where can I find them?

dom


----------



## Harvie (Jan 23, 2012)

Dupont Acrylic enamel
Dupont 94460 ID D              RED
99 for the black


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 25, 2012)

Buh-bye, Harvie, have a nice day...lol


----------

